

Arrington interviews Google's Mayer at LeWeb'10 - ddol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iCAlQMUv4&list=PLF755D4E872F7AA47&index=2

======
anthonycerra
I didn't realize at first that this interview took place so recently [2 days
ago]. Arrington's interview style here is very similar to the way Zach
Galifianakis interviews his guests on Between Two Ferns. It's pretty funny.

